# 2004 questions



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a 2004 GTO....
I have questions.....

Seriously today the key decided not to work as a remote. tried over and over and nothing...no trunk.
Later it worked and is working now.
Battery??? Can you change the battery or must you buy a new key.
I know its likley some PCM problem. I miss the old car ease.

Second it does have a TSB. I have had the dash; go nuts; happen twice in 4 months.
Still under warranty, can I make them fix it. They told me they would have to see it happen. I am not giving my car to anyone for a month or 2 until it happens again.

Thanks
Michael Blue


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Unfortunately you have to buy a new key.

As far as your gauges, if you VIN falls within the affected range of the TSB issues they should fix it. Mine's done it three times, but it's outside of the VIN range and I wasn't able to show the dealer the error so they didn't reflash it.



> Subject:	Speedometer Erratic Movement, Fuel Gauge Does Not Go to Full After FIlling, Engine Coolant Temperature Gauge Reads Hot and Coolant Temperature Light Illuminates (Reprogram IPC) #05-08-49-003A - (04/18/2005)
> 
> 
> Models:	2004 Pontiac GTO
> ...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

bluebluemblue said:


> Second it does have a TSB. I have had the dash; go nuts; happen twice in 4 months.
> Still under warranty, can I make them fix it. They told me they would have to see it happen. I am not giving my car to anyone for a month or 2 until it happens again.


That is a totaly BS answer they gave you.The TSB even states that the problem is intermittant. It's a simple reflash of the cluster. Mine did the same thing. There is a service bulliton for just that problem. I can look it up and post it when i go to work tommorow.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Oops. Verdoro beat me to it.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

bluebluemblue said:


> I have a 2004 GTO....
> I have questions.....
> 
> Seriously today the key decided not to work as a remote. tried over and over and nothing...no trunk.
> ...


Both issues happened to my 2004. It is not the key but the door lock actuator. The dealer ordered the replacment parts, I just have to find time to take it back in. 

Then the dash going nuts. Your right, there is a TSB on it. My dealer believed me, he didn't have to witness it, he reprogrammed it, then it didn't work at all. He then ordered a new instrument cluster, it's been fine since. Your dealer is doing what crappy dealers do, nothing. I think it's bogus that he has to see it go nuts, take it to another dealership.


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

Had an o4, cluster went nuts. spent 4 weeks to repair. Cluster replaced 3 times before they said it was a short in the wiring harness. Got rid of car for the 05 gto


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks all,

My vin comes in under 4L293... Thanks I had not seen the cutoff date but I have the TSB printrd out in living color for the dealer I am taking it to next week.
Thanks Verdoro 68, I had NOT seen that.
I like this 04 but I am sick of problems.
Go to the Dodge truck forum and you will see me trying to figure out it's computer woes. Long costly confusing problem still going on.
Went a little overboard but a back up car is what I went after. 

Victory Pontiac; not far from my house; is new. I hope they will try a little harder to get my loyalty.

Thanks for looking PEARL JAM

Cheers
Michael Blue


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

bluebluemblue said:


> Thanks Verdoro 68, I had NOT seen that.
> I like this 04 but I am sick of problems.


No problem.

You know, if this car didn't say GTO on it and I wasn't modding it anyway I'd have labeled it a lemon a long time ago. Don't get me wrong, the drivetrain and interior are top notch and the build quality is respectable, but I was way less forgiving with my previous daily driver ('00 Eclipse) before I labeled it a POS. It's primarily the suspension issues that would make me call this car a lemon. I don't think I could recommend one in good conscience to someone who isn't knowledgable about cars or doesn't have plans to modify it.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

As I recall, when I had this TSB done to mine, the word was that if my machine hadn't fallen into the serial # range, then the fix was a new instrument cluster. Luckily, I fell in the range, because it would have been a big PITA to get them to confirm the issue. Oh yeah, the pic I took with my cell phone of the speedo reading 190 helped too. :lol:


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

FYI:

a TSB is a Technical Service Bulletin which, unfortunately, is not a recall and therefore left up to the dealer to decide on warrantied repairs or not. 

if your dealer gave you that kind of answer, i'm assuming theyre not going to work with you. 

you can either call Pontiac customer service and *NICELY* discuss it with the person on the phone (who can authorize repairs that even the dealer doesnt have to pay for)

or you can look for a corresponding recall that applies to your VIN.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

No luck at the service department at Victory Pontiac, Calera, Al.

Told me they drove my car over and over for days and the problem with the dash never happened.
The key always worked too.

Mr. Ray Hainey; service manager; tells me he can do nothing until the car shows a problem.

So I have a car with a problem or 3 that I have no idea how to fix. The dealer I bought the car from didtold me on the phone theu could do nothing.

Makes me sick. Just mad a GMAC and Pontiac.

Went further to tell me the front tires are rubbing the struts and he can fix that but I will have to pay for the tires.
It is under warranty and I have the extended sevice platinum plan.
I am pissed....and I was NICE!


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

you start off nice. If they end up being d!cks, that's when you start going off. :shutme


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*vin code*

I WANT TO MAKE SURE I AM READING THIS RIGHT. MY VIN CODE IS 4L252652 NOW WHAT IS THIS FOR AGING.:confused IS THIS FOR THE CLUSTER.


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*vin code*

So If My Vin Code Is 4l252652 My Cluster Can Be Replaced. Well It Really Does Not Matter To Me.this Is My 2nd Gto And This One Has Not Acked Up Yet.i Drove It From Florida This Weekend And It Drove Great Got 31mpg On Exxon 93oct.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

If its not broken don't fix it.
Mine is broken; goes crazy now and then; and yes the instument cluster.

I am angy and doing what I can. I have GMAC full warranty and paid $2000.00 for the extended cover everything $%$* thing warranty

Filed a complaint on the dealership to NHTSA.
Filed tire rub and instument cluster with CAS.
Filed a complaint to the NHTSA on all 3 problems...tires rubbing strut, remote lock/unlock failure, instrument panel malfunction.
Wrote the Attorney General.
Going to write select congressmen that I know are outspoken.

The tire rubbing problem is not a joke, it is a potentially life threatning problem. The instument panel is something that is supposed to work.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=11844
http://www.autosafety.org/article.php?scid=37&did=1276
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/defect/results.cfm
There is class action to sign if your tires are rubbing here
http://www.autosafety.org/fileacomplaint.php

To top it off I left it at the dealership with a full tank of 93. Averaging 23.7 MPG. They added 175 miles and she is now reading 11 mpg avg. Guess they had fun.
Car was clean, very clean. Dealer did not use any paper on the mats so they are nice and dirty now. I know that is what they are for, but I rarely drive my GTO and they _were_ spotless.
Who knows on the black leather.
Entire car filthy from pollen but that is not the dealers fault.

Its on

Michael Blue


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Soorry moderator, but the other post is long.

Grabbed up my secret weapon, my sister Matha W. Bidez. Google her name and you will see she is a force in the auto industry.
Went to the dealership I bought the GTO from with her.
Along with copies of every letter I wrote. NHTSA reports, channel 5 report.
CAS report, 3 TSB's...etc.

I know a reporter at FOX 6 here. I sent her the Newsnet 5 story last night and asked her to inform GTO owners around here of the potentially deadly problem with the tire rub. We will see.

They are going to do whatever to fix the strut rub. New bushings and camber were mentioned. New front tires either way.
New instument panel.
New key though I doubt that is the real problem.
Maybe it will happen while they have it.
My sis just handed him a card if there was any problem. They knew her.

They gave a a Puple Ford Escape auto. What a shock. Fix it or not, I wil be glad to have my GTO back. Sadly the Escape has a better radio.
Time to run those long errands I have been putting off.

I will let you know hat happens this time. I told the service manager what the gas average was and I expected to be close. 24.7 when I dropped it off. 23,774 miles.

Blue


----------

